# Gothic3 max. level?



## RPGler12 (13. Januar 2007)

hallo, ich würd gern wissen was das maximal level bei g3 is. wer was weiß soll bitte reinschreiben.
im vorhinein schon mal danke


----------



## shimmyrot (13. Januar 2007)

Gibt afaik kein direktes, die Obergrenze wird durch die Anzahl der Gegner bestimmt. (Also gibt es doch eins    , aber bisher hat niemand alle Gegner getötet und alle Quests beendet)


----------



## Homerclon (13. Januar 2007)

shimmyrot am 13.01.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt afaik kein direktes, die Obergrenze wird durch die Anzahl der Gegner bestimmt. (Also gibt es doch eins    , aber bisher hat niemand alle Gegner getötet und alle Quests beendet)


Das wird wohl auch noch eine weile dauern bis man das maximale lvl kennt, da ja eigentlich bei jedem schonmal ein Gegner durch die Wand marschiert ist.
wenn man pech hat werden dadurch auch quests unlösbar.
Ausserdem wird noch am Balancing gearbeitet, also möglich das noch Gegner dazu kommen oder verschwinden.

Sicher zu erreichen ist ein Lvl von über 70.
Das hab ich derzeit, und ich habs noch nicht durch, es leben noch viele Monster, einige Orks & Assassinen gibts auch noch.
Ich hab auch schon gelesen das ein paar ein Lvl von über 80 erreicht haben.

Man muss aber beachten: Mit Patch 1.08 wurden in Nordmar einige Gegner entfernt, daher kann man mit Version 1.06 und 1.07 ein höheres Lvl erreichen.


----------



## TheGameMC (13. Januar 2007)

mit allen quests würd ich level 86 schätzen.
ich habs gestern durchgespielt, war aber erst 62  .


----------



## Tiger39 (14. Januar 2007)

TheGameMC am 13.01.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mit allen quests würd ich level 86 schätzen.
> ich habs gestern durchgespielt, war aber erst 62  .



Ich habe es bis auf 77 geschafft, wollte aber nicht alle Menschen/Orks sinnlos niedermetzeln   .


----------



## Grappa11 (14. Januar 2007)

Homerclon am 13.01.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss aber beachten: Mit Patch 1.08 wurden in Nordmar einige Gegner entfernt, daher kann man mit Version 1.06 und 1.07 ein höheres Lvl erreichen.



Das stimmt. Ich hatte bei beiden Durchläufen eine Charakterstufe jemseits der 80. Beim ersten mal hatte ich das Spiel noch mit dem Release Patch beendet. Nordmar bis auf ein paar vereinzelte Monster geräumt und auch im Mittelland und in Varant kaum etwas von dem was da so rumkriecht am Leben gelassen. Allerdings habe ich beim ersten Durchlauf zahlreiche Quests der Assassinen ausgelassen, da ich bei denen nicht mehr beliebt war  Hatte eine Stadt in Varant bereits befreit, eine weitere aus Versehen   Beim zweiten Durchspielen habe ich wohl (bis auf 'ne handvoll vielleicht) alle Quests erledigt die mit allen drei Lösungswegen vereinbar sind und all die, die man für die Beliarlösung machen muss. Da war mein Level am Ende ein, zwei Stufen drunter. Ich meine es wäre Stufe 81 oder 82 gewesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Habe leider meine Spielstände nicht mehr um das nachzugucken. War aber ziemlich sicher über 80.
Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass neben der verändert Monsterdichte in Nordmar auch der Lösungsweg selbst keinen unerheblichen Einfluss hat. Letztlich für Beliar zu kämpfen, glaube ich, lässt einen etwas höheren maximalen Level erreichen.
Wenn man auch alles zusammenschlägt oder tötet, was eigentlich nicht wirklich zum Lösungsweg passt, kann man wohl in den sehr hohen 80er-Bereich oder niedrigen 90er-Bereich kommen. Ist halt nur die Frage wieviel Sinn das macht. Bei Gothic 2 sind ja auch manche hingegangen und haben alles in Khorinis platt gemacht (sämtliche Paladine usw.). Der maximale Level sollte aber, finde ich, unabängig von sowas sein. Gegner also nur dann töten, wenn sie feindlich gesinnt sind und einen direkt angreifen bzw. wenn es Teil einer Quest ist.


----------



## TheGameMC (19. Januar 2007)

Wenn man auch alles zusammenschlägt oder tötet, was eigentlich nicht wirklich zum Lösungsweg passt, kann man wohl in den sehr hohen 80er-Bereich oder niedrigen 90er-Bereich kommen. Ist halt nur die Frage wieviel Sinn das macht. Bei Gothic 2 sind ja auch manche hingegangen und haben alles in Khorinis platt gemacht (sämtliche Paladine usw.). Der maximale Level sollte aber, finde ich, unabängig von sowas sein. Gegner also nur dann töten, wenn sie feindlich gesinnt sind und einen direkt angreifen bzw. wenn es Teil einer Quest ist. [/quote]
das find ich auch. sonst ist das ganze spiel auch irgendwie sinnlos. die eigenen freunde platt zu machen is ja dumm. 
ich hab außerdem beim durchspielen bei weitem nicht alle quests gemacht. da hatte ich am schluss echt keine lust mehr drauf.


----------



## Figkregh (19. Januar 2007)

TheGameMC am 19.01.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man auch alles zusammenschlägt oder tötet, was eigentlich nicht wirklich zum Lösungsweg passt, kann man wohl in den sehr hohen 80er-Bereich oder niedrigen 90er-Bereich kommen. Ist halt nur die Frage wieviel Sinn das macht. Bei Gothic 2 sind ja auch manche hingegangen und haben alles in Khorinis platt gemacht (sämtliche Paladine usw.). Der maximale Level sollte aber, finde ich, unabängig von sowas sein. Gegner also nur dann töten, wenn sie feindlich gesinnt sind und einen direkt angreifen bzw. wenn es Teil einer Quest ist.
> das find ich auch. sonst ist das ganze spiel auch irgendwie sinnlos. die eigenen freunde platt zu machen is ja dumm.
> ich hab außerdem beim durchspielen bei weitem nicht alle quests gemacht. da hatte ich am schluss echt keine lust mehr drauf.


Mir ist in Nordmar aufgefallen, dass an bestimmten Stellen nach einiger Zeit wieder ein Viech aufgetaucht ist, das ich eigentlich schon getötet habe (meist an Stellen, an denen ein Eiswolfsrudel umherstreifte, tauchte nach einiger Zeit erneut ein Eiswolf auf) !
Wenn das normal ist, könnte man, wenn man bloß lang genug spielt, beliebig weit aufsteigen   !
Jedoch gab es bei mir diesen seltsamen Umstand, dass es bei manchen solchen neu eingefügten Viechern (waren glaub nur Wölfe und Hirsche) keine weitere Erfahrung, sondern nur die Jagdbeute, bei anderen aber ausnahmslos alles (XP eingeschlossen) zu holen gab    ?!
Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Randerscheinung (mir bisher nur in Nordmar z.B. bei Ronars Jagdhütte aufgefallen) normal ist. Ich hab zwar, als ich das erste Mal in der Gegend unterwegs war, alles, was es gab, umgehauen und ausgenommen, aber es kommt auch vor, dass sich Viecher in Felsen bzw. unterhalb der Bodentextur aufhalten    (als ich zum ersten Mal in Vengard war habe ich verzweifelt Rhobar gesucht, mit _goto_ fand ich schließlich heraus, dass er sich an der Barriere aufhielt - am UNTEREN Ende der Barriere (also untertage ) - also hab ich mir einfach nen neuen eingefügt), die möglicherweise aus irgendwelchen Umständen an die Oberfläche zurückkamen und mir dann begegneten, was aber nicht erklärt, warum manche solcher Viecher keine Erfahrung bringen  :-o    !!
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, dass ein Patch diese neuen Tiere eingebaut hat. Das erklärt aber ebenfalls nicht, warum manche Viecher keine Erfahrung geben   ( einmal ist mir auch ein Hirsch auf der Straße von Kap Dun nach Montera begegnet, wo ich mir doch dachte, dass ich alle bereits erledigt hätte, nun nehm ich also meinen Bogen, schieße das Viech ab und was ist : Keine XP      !!!


----------



## Hefe4607 (9. Oktober 2022)

Viel mehr geht wohl nicht mehr. War eine absolute Qual das letzte Level.


----------

